# Asus P5Q-E, no sound...help!!



## CH@NO (Jan 4, 2009)

Today I came back from the holydays....hope you enjoyed as much as I did 

Well, I leave the PC without format, and today I did it with some issues....

firts I knew that my VGA (a 9800GT from Evga) come damaged from the factory (showed artifacts until starting the SO, cant install the drivers...), I planned to RMA it but suddenly the VGA started to work, no more artifacts on the POST, so tried to install the driver and SUCCEDED, I dont know why but the VGA fixed it Itself.

Well, a VERY NICE "issue", but when I tried to install the audio sound the software dont allowed it....so I entered into the "device manager" and WTF???, the dispositive wasnt there!!!

I tried anything (using XP, Vista x32 and x64, updating the BIOS, resetting it) with any luck, I dont know why but the device simply don't show up, like It didnt exist....If it was damaged at least It'll appear on the device manager with the yellow clue.......

Thanx for the advices...


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had the same problem.  Thought something was wrong but turned out it was in the sound settings.  Check your Control panel, then Sound and Audio Devices, then Audio Tab.  Check the Default device, should be set to SoundMAX and not ATI HD Audio Rear Output.  That's what I did to fix mine after installing my GPU, so hope it helps!


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 4, 2009)

Try bios flash?


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I had the same problem.  Thought something was wrong but turned out it was in the sound settings.  Check your Control panel, then Sound and Audio Devices, then Audio Tab.  Check the Default device, should be set to SoundMAX and not ATI HD Audio Rear Output.  That's what I did to fix mine after installing my GPU, so hope it helps!



Nope, ANY device are installed on my PC according to the Audio Tab....It's very ANNOYING, again, The device doesn't appear under any category, meaning, any HDA device or yellow clue, on the BIOS the audio are enabaled....


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 4, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Try bios flash?



already do that with any luck.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 4, 2009)

What does your Hardware tab show in the Audio/Sound Devices show? Screen Shot?


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> What does your Hardware tab show in the Audio/Sound Devices show? Screen Shot?



It's in spanish, the device that appear with the yellow clue is my TV card, as I say you there's any Audio/Sound devices, like the device doesn't exist.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 4, 2009)

a screenshot of the AUDIO TAB under control panel


----------



## Jarrstin (Jan 5, 2009)

Make sure that the sound card isn't disabled under the bios setting.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 5, 2009)

Jarrstin said:


> Make sure that the sound card isn't disabled under the bios setting.



already did that with no luck.........tried many things after I leave this post, the problem must be due to hardware (meaning a bad onboard sound) rather than software. 

I ordered a USB audio device, It's not the best but for $7 bucks is REALLY a budget option


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm confused why device manager doesn't show any audio devices detected.  Last resort could be to try installing XP or Ubuntu(for grins). I would install XP and immediately install drivers from the disc that came in the box.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I'm confused why device manager doesn't show any audio devices detected.  Last resort could be to try installing XP or Ubuntu(for grins). I would install XP and immediately install drivers from the disc that came in the box.



already do that with any luck, just the dif. that manually installing the drivers, one by one from the CD, installing the SoundMax driver doesn't allow me saying my hardware isn't compatible, and installing it using Asus InstALL the driver apperently succed the install, but when the system reboot the sound problem remains intact.....no device, no sound.

weird, very weird.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you go into your bios settings and ensure that the onboard audio was enabled?


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Did you go into your bios settings and ensure that the onboard audio was enabled?



please read the above posts (there aren't too much), already did that with any luck.

anyway thanx for the advice.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 5, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> please read the above posts (there aren't too much), already did that with any luck.
> 
> anyway thanx for the advice.



Did read them but wasnt 100% sure, sorry.
Just normally the only explanation is that it is disabled in bios. Never known it not to show up otherwise, even if its faulty, it would normally show up, even if it didnt work.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Did read them but wasnt 100% sure, sorry.
> Just normally the only explanation is that it is disabled in bios. Never known it not to show up otherwise, even if its faulty, it would normally show up, even if it didnt work.



Yep, I agree with that, It's due to that I was really confused when I trying to make it work....and still don't understand it.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 6, 2009)

Load BIOS defaults, and install XP again....  dont install drivers from the Asus CD/DVD. Instead of installing all drivers manually from DVD, just insert DVD (right after Win XP installation) and let windows find all the drivers automaticaly from the supplied DVD. 

It worked on mine like a charm, didn't even have all the SoundMAX and ASUS stuff installed on my PC

Option 2: Go to device manager and update driver manually with drivers downloaded from ASUS website...  just install the INF driver and not the software. Try it first without formating and installing XP...  and then after the driver is ok you can install the Software, but i dont really see that as necessary since everything works perfect without it

Also try updating your Vista with latest patches...


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 6, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Load BIOS defaults, and install XP again....  dont install drivers from the Asus CD/DVD. Instead of installing all drivers manually from DVD, just insert DVD (right after Win XP installation) and let windows find all the drivers automaticaly from the supplied DVD.
> 
> It worked on mine like a charm, didn't even have all the SoundMAX and ASUS stuff installed on my PC
> 
> ...



I'll reboot my system once my new VGA arrives, I'll load the defaults from the BIOS and everything.....but I don't think It'll work.

@option2: I cannot do that, the device DOESN'T appear on the "device manager", like I said before It's like It didn't exist.

Hope on the reboot something miracle happens and the onboard sounds start to works.....It was my "late wish" to Santa....Hope he hear me.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 6, 2009)

On your photo from post #7...  it says:

+
+
+
-Otros Dispositivos
   -Controladora Multimedia
+
+
+

Right click on that, then go Update Driver, then Install Software Automatically (Recommended)...  before all of that insert Asus DVD into your DVD drive, and it will install automaticaly.
Controladora Multimedia is your Audio Device it's just not installed yet...


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 7, 2009)

miloshs said:


> On your photo from post #7...  it says:
> 
> +
> +
> ...



Thanx for the reply, and sorry for the inconvenients of my system being in spanish, a couple of post above I make it clear that dispositive is my TV card, It's just I don't installed It yet.

Now that I installed It, any device shows a yellow mark and under AUDIO DEVICES section, the only device that appear is my TV card, and Vista keep telling me that I don't have any audio controller.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 7, 2009)

Then i can only guess the audio chip on the mobo is dead...  Perhaps RMA it?


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 7, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Then i can only guess the audio chip on the mobo is dead...  Perhaps RMA it?



"Just normally the only explanation is that it is disabled in bios. Never known it not to show up otherwise, even if its faulty, it would normally show up, even if it didnt work." -ALEXP999

and I agree with him, all of my past dead/damaged hardware showed up.

I could RMA it but I'm from Mexico, and makin a warranty valid is MUCH harder than If I live on USA. If I RMA it It will take at least a month an I'm sure I'll have to pay the sending/sending back......the other hardware seems to work fine, I can live without the SoundMax device (readed that SUCKS), I already ordered a USB sound device for aprox. $7 bucks...much cheaper than sending the mobo.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 7, 2009)

I actually think SoundMAX is better than Realtek thing...
Seriously if you enabled it in BIOS, and its not showing up...  i cant think of any other reason then if it completely dead...

Anyhow good luck to you, hope the audio shows up eventually...


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 7, 2009)

miloshs said:


> I actually think SoundMAX is better than Realtek thing...
> Seriously if you enabled it in BIOS, and its not showing up...  i cant think of any other reason then if it completely dead...
> 
> Anyhow good luck to you, hope the audio shows up eventually...



Thanx miloshs and thanx for the advices guys.

TPU ROCKS!!!!


----------

